

 Content-Preserving Warps for 3D Video Stabilization - jcsalterego
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~fliu/project/3dstab.htm

======
jcsalterego
Hat tip to John Nack on Adobe:
[http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/07/super_cool_video_stabil...](http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/07/super_cool_video_stabilization_technology.html)

